# Making a tripod for a decoy



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So I have one of those fuzzy rabbit decoy thingy's that has a plastic stake you can use to put it in the ground. Problem is, when the ground is frozen that's a no go. Currently, I use about a 12x24 piece of Styrofoam (think from a cooler type Styrofoam). But that's a big bulky piece to carry in the woods. Any thoughts on how to make a tripod to go into the bottom of the decoy, or to buy a small tripod and somehow attach it to the bottom of the decoy? (The tripod I'm thinking is more of a small camera tripod that's maybe a foot to 15"s tall).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats exactly what I did for a few years. You can also just cut a small square or circle out of wood, just big enough for your decoy to sit on and then drill 3-4 holes for some small dowels or rods as legs. That way everything can be carried easily and quickly put together.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got a good sized deer antler shed ? A friend uses one as a base for his decoy which is simply a large feather hanging from an extendable antenna . I'll post a pic if I can find it .


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You can get a cheap tripod from Walmart for $14. The top is a possibility but take it off and just put a 1/4-20 bolt in its place. Collapsed it's around 12" but extends to about 40".

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys! I was thinking about filling the bottom piece with epoxy and then putting a nut in the middle to be able to screw a tripod like you're talking about Fred. I'll have to kick a few of these ideas around.

Don't have any sheds, but I'll be hunting for them in the next month or so. Would be a good back up decoy to keep in the truck.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

A 4"x4" flat of 1/4 scrap steel with allthread welded to it and screw your decoy into it.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

These work great and are cheap. Spray paint camo and done.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's exactly what I was thinking! Now to figure out how to put a nut in the base of the decoy to attach the tripod to it. Epoxy is my friend! LOL


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I've attached my foxpro Shockwave to one before to put it higher

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I have one on my Foxpro as well to get it up and out of the snow a bit. Works awesome.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I may have a brand new one you can have. I'll look for it tonight.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

